# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Dita e parë e femijës në kopësht apo çerdhe

## Albo

Vjen nje dite, dhe prindi e shpie femijen e tij te vogel ne kopesht. Kujdesin qe e ofronte nena, babai apo gjyshja, tani do t'ia ofrojne edukatoret e kopeshtit. Nga nje ambient familjar i mbyllur, femija do te rritet ne nje ambient te ri te cerdhes apo kopshtit per femije ku shkon, ku do te bier ne kontakt me shume bashkemoshatare te rinj.

Si ka qene eksperienca e femijes suaj ne kopesht/cerdhe dhe cfare ndryshimesh keni verejtur tek femija juaj?

Diskutim te kendshem.

Albo

----------


## loneeagle

Nuk besoj se ka femije qe shkon me deshire diten e pare ose edhe javen e pare. Eshte pak veshtire fillimi, me teper per prinderit se per femijen. E mira eshte qe prinderi mos te qendroj gjate kur e con femijen ne mengjes seps e ben me te veshtire ndarjen. Pervoja ime personale diten e para ka pasur lot pa fund nga te dyja palet  :i ngrysur: . Mbas javes pare u mesuam. Ah se harrova si fillim nese keni mundesi, mire eshte qe femija te rri me orar te shkurter sa te mesohet.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

vajzat i coj ne daycare...diten e pare, per vajzen time e madhe 3.5 vjece nuk ishte keq, biles me thoshte me perpara ore minute "dua te shkoj ne shkoll  :ngerdheshje: "...dhe kur e lash ne klasen e saj ishte shume e turpshme sepse nuk kishte shpenzuar kohe me femije te tjerve, vec me motren e saj dhe kushuriret...vajza e vogel 18 muajshe po qante pa fund, me kapte bluzen qe mos ta lija  :i ngrysur: . Pas nje jave, ndryshimi qe pash eshte se vajza e vogel u ambientua dhe e kuptoj qe duhet te rrinte aty dhe mundohej qe mos te qante...me vajzen e madhe, eshte sikur ta cosh nje femije ne shkolle "prap ne shkolle? can i have a break" me thot lol...pas disa javesh cfare me beri per te buzeqeshur eshte se vajza e vogel (18 muajshe) kur e cova ne klasen e saj vrapoj me femijet e tjeter tek tavolina, dhe u ul ne stolin e saj te vogel  :buzeqeshje: ...e kam ven re qe flet me shume fjal tani, ka me shume oreks shyqyr zotit, se meduket shikon femij te tjere qe han dhe ha dhe kjo. Vajza e madhe flet me shume, di different shapes, etc...so overall me pelqen, perfec faktit qe semuren ore minute :/

----------


## loneeagle

> vajzat i coj ne daycare...diten e pare, per vajzen time e madhe 3.5 vjece nuk ishte keq, biles me thoshte me perpara ore minute "dua te shkoj ne shkoll "...dhe kur e lash ne klasen e saj ishte shume e turpshme sepse nuk kishte shpenzuar kohe me femije te tjerve, vec me motren e saj dhe kushuriret...vajza e vogel 18 muajshe po qante pa fund, me kapte bluzen qe mos ta lija . Pas nje jave, ndryshimi qe pash eshte se vajza e vogel u ambientua dhe e kuptoj qe duhet te rrinte aty dhe mundohej qe mos te qante...me vajzen e madhe, eshte sikur ta cosh nje femije ne shkolle "prap ne shkolle? can i have a break" me thot lol...pas disa javesh cfare me beri per te buzeqeshur eshte se vajza e vogel (18 muajshe) kur e cova ne klasen e saj vrapoj me femijet e tjeter tek tavolina, dhe u ul ne stolin e saj te vogel ...e kam ven re qe flet me shume fjal tani, ka me shume oreks shyqyr zotit, se meduket shikon femij te tjere qe han dhe ha dhe kjo. Vajza e madhe flet me shume, di different shapes, etc...so overall me pelqen,* perfec faktit qe semuren ore minute :*/


Rexh, e marr me mend shume mire sepse edhe Henry te njejten problem kishte. Ne 3 muajt e para ne ngelem tek doktori.

----------


## cool_shqype

Shkuarja ne kopesht ose para shkollore ka qene pak e veshtire per femine tim. Duke qene nje nje ambient me gjushe e gjysh shkuarja ne vendet e reja ishte me frike dhe jo fort e pelqyeshme....por ka shum rendesi edukatoret (2 ne rastin tim) se sa dhe si ato krijuan mardhenie me femijen dhe sidomos organizimi i dites me shumllojshmeri programesh si edukative por edhe shoqerore (pothuajse cdo jave kam kerkuar programin qe do te kishin dhe me sa kam pasur mindesi verifikim ditor i tyre). Keni kujdes se femija do te pyetet se si mami e babi flasim midis tyre, c'behet ne shtepi etj (personalisht e urrej),
 do te nisin preferencat dhe zgjedhjet ne veshje duke e krahasuar me x ose y ne klase, do te nisin kontradiktat se ky ose ajo me thane kete e bene ate, do te ndesheni me fjale e shprehje te reja, duhet mesuar te nderrohet vete se kur luajne e djersiten edukatoret nuk kujdesen per nderrimin e femijeve, dhe sic e preku edhe dikush me lart viroza e ftohje te shpeshta.

----------


## dardajan

Këtë shtator çova çunin në kopësht në Itali. Atje duhet që  fëmia javën e parë të qënrojë në kopësht nga ora 9 deri në orën 12 pra pa ngrënë drekë. Ndërsra javën e dytë fillojnë të hajnë edhe drekë dhe qëndrojnë deri në orën 13. Javën e tretë dhe deri në fund  qëndrojnë deri në orën 16. Pra hanë drekë lozin pak 30 min dhe pastaj flejnë 1 orë ata që nuk duan të flejnë si djali im me raste shkojnë në sallën e lojrave dhe lozin.
Ditën e parë fëmija kujton se prindërit e braktisën dhe është shumë i irrituar mund të qajë gjithë kohën prandaj javën e parë në itali lihen vetëm 3 orë madje javën e parë prindërit kanë të drejtë të qëndrojnë e të lozin me fëmijët deri në një orë në ambientet e kopshtit. Unë shkova nga Shqipëria atje vetëm për të qëndruar 2 javë me djalin në kopësht.
Ditën e parë çuni ishte shtrirë në dysheme dhe kish qarë për 1 orë e nuk linte njeri të affrohej derisa vajta unë. Pastaj çdo ditë nga pak u ambientua. Ditën e dytë më tha. Papi bambino pichiato qui, duke bërë shenjë pas kurrizit. Atëherë afrohet maestra dhe më tregon se një fëmijë i kish qëlluar nga pas kurrizit dhe kish qarë. Më pas  fëmia e kupton që do qëndrojë atje disa orë pastaj do ta marrin përsëri prandaj kjo është e rëndësishme që ta kuptojë sa më shpejt  që nuk është braktisur nga prindërit. Ditët e tjera unë i shkoja tek oborri nga jashtë gardhit ai afrohej më fliste pastaj më thosh vado io, vado giocare, vai tu vai, dopo vieni con mama. Pra e dinte e kish kuptuar që atje ishte thjesht një ambient për të kaluar kohën me bashkmoshatarët e tij që i ka zënë edhe shokë e fillon tregon emrat e tyre. Ai e kishte pak më të lehtë pasi kopshti tek mua është vetëm 10 metra nga shtëpia dhe ai shpesh i kish parë fëmijët atje, biles nga kopshti sheh edhe shtëpinë kështu që ambineti nuk i duhket i huaj.Për mendimin tim Çerdhja, kopështi, shkolla, ushtria, konvikti, shoqëria e punës, etj forcojnë karakterin e njeriut dhe e bën atë të njihet edhe me karkatere të tjera të cilat do të dijë më vonë ti dallojë shumë shpejt duke i afruar ose larguar duke ruajtur ekuilibrin e tij social, shoqëror, profesional, familjar etj.

----------


## laguna blu

E cili prind i sotëm nuk do të kishte dashur t’i drejtohej mësuesit të fëmijës së tij, ashtu si Abraham Lincoln mësuesit të të birit, para 184 vjetësh!? Prandaj, meqë sot është 1 shtatori, dita e parë e vitit të ri shkollor, kjo letër ia vlen të lexohet sërish, të paktën nga prindërit dhe mësuesit.
Presidenti i 16-të i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, Abraham Lincoln, e dinte vlerën e dijes dhe të mësuarit në jetë.

Për këtë, ai kishte vendosur që mësuesit të djalit të tij, t’i shkruante në formë përkujtimi rreth mënyrës se si duhet trajtuar një fëmijë i vogël.

Lincoln i kishte renditur mësuesit të djalit të tij, pikërisht në ditën e parë të shkollës, një sërë arsyesh e mësimesh të arta të cilat dëshironte që djali i tij t’i mësonte nga mësuesi.

Lexoni më poshtë letrën e Abraham Lincoln të shkruar në vitin 1830

Mësues i nderuar,

Djali im sot e fillon shkollën.

Pas pak, gjithçka do të jetë për të e çuditshme dhe e re, prandaj do të doja ta trajtonit butësisht.
Është një aventurë që ai do ta marrë me vete nëpër të gjitha kontinentet.

Të tilla aventura që ndoshta mund të përfshijnë luftëra, tragjedi dhe fatkeqësi. Ta jetosh këtë jetë, të duhet besim, dashuri dhe kurajo.

Për këtë, i dashur Mësues, do t'ju lutesha ta merrnit përdore e t'i mësoni gjëra që do t’i duhen t’i dijë, mësojeni atë – por butësisht, nëse mundeni.

Mësojeni se për çdo armik, ekziston një mik.

Atij do t‘i duhet të mësojë se jo të gjithë njerëzit janë të drejtë, se jo të gjithë njerëzit janë të sinqertë.

Megjithatë mësojeni se për çdo faqezi ka një hero dhe se për çdo politikan egoist, jeton një lider i përkushtuar.

Mësojeni nëse mundeni se 10 centë të fituar kanë shumë më tepër vlerë se një dollar i gjetur. Në shkollë, mësues, është shumë më e ndershme të dështosh se të mashtrosh.

Mësojeni atë si të humbë hijshëm, dhe si t'i gëzohet fitores kur ai fiton.

Mësojeni të jetë i mirë me njerëzit e mirë, dhe i ashpër me njerëzit e ashpër. Mundohuni t’i qëndrojë sa më larg zilisë, nëse do të mundeni dhe mësojani sekretin e një buzëqeshjeje të çiltër.

Mësojeni po të jetë e mundur – si të qeshë kur të jetë i trishtuar, dhe se të derdhësh lotë nuk është aspak turp.

Mësojeni se mund të ketë dështim të ndershëm dhe fitore të turpshme.

Mësojeni t'i përqeshë cinikët.

Mësojeni nëse mundeni të zbulojë mrekullinë e leximit të librave, por gjithashtu i jepni edhe kohën e mjaftueshme për të kundruar misterin e përjetshëm të fluturimit të zogjve në qiell, të bletëve në diell e të luleve mbi një kodër të gjelbër.

Mësojeni të këtë besim në idetë e tij edhe nëse të gjithë do t`i thonë se janë të gabuara.
Mundohuni t`i mësoni birit tim forcën për mos e ndjekur turmën edhe kur të gjithë vrapojnë pas fitimtarit.

Mësojeni të dëgjojë me vëmendje çdo njeri, por gjithashtu të shoshisë të gjithë atë që dëgjon në sitën e së vërtetës dhe të marrë veç të mirën.

Mësojani atij sesi të shesë talentin dhe zgjuarësinë e tij tek ofertuesi më i lartë, por mos të pranojë kurrë asnjë lloj çmimi për shpirtin e zemrën.

Lejojeni të ketë kurajën për të qenë i padurueshëm. Lejoheni të ketë durimin për të qenë trim.

Mësojeni atë të ketë besim sublim te vetvetja, sepse atëherë ai do të ketë gjithmonë besim sublim në njerëzimin dhe në zotin. Këto janë kërkesat, mësues, por ju bëni më të mirën që mundeni. Ai është fëmijë i vogël dhe i mirë. Dhe është biri im".

Me respekt,

Abraham Lincoln

----------


## Fiori

Femijet e mi mezi presin të shkojne ne kopesht  :buzeqeshje:  Shume rralle kur nuk jane ne humor me kerkojne të qendroj me ta. Po diten e pare të dy kane qene kurioze të medhenj dhe kane ikur vete. Gjithmone me duket sikur une shqetesohem ne keto situata me shume s'e ata. 

Nuk i ve faj Ab' me lart, besoj ato jane deshirat dhe kerkesat e c'do prindi kur femijet fillojne të krijojne pavarsine e tyre ne jete.

----------

